# Gear vs gear... Which is more legit???



## BrotherIron (Apr 4, 2021)

This always seems to be a fun topic and can get heated so lets start... Gear vs supportive gear.  Which is more impressive?  Which is more legit?  

I would see tons of people talking about raw with any/ all AAS is more impressive than someone natty wearing supportive gear.  Their answer would be the supportive equipment is doing the work.  I don't see this as the case.  The shirt, briefs, suit, wraps, etc do aid the lifter in performing the lift but at the same time get the person off all their AAS and see what aid it provided them.  I think to the layman they can't see the AAS helping the individual but they can visibly see the supportive equipment on the geared lifter.

Personally, I think both are equally impressive but from the standpoint of technically difficulty the supportive gear is definitely more difficult to master and utilize.

I also believe and this is just my opinion but as we age, we can't drug like we did when we were young but we can and imho should wear supportive equipment if our goal is to keep pushing our potential.

Like Louie says... I have a bench shirt laying on the bench, waiting for the day it performs the lift by itself.  You still have to put the work in.


----------



## Jin (Apr 4, 2021)

I dunno. Let’s see a picture of you in “power pants” and we’ll tell you if it’s impressive


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 4, 2021)

I hear people say all the time saying equipped lifting is cheating. Usually the same people that lift raw, but on tons of gear. 

They're both impressive to me. A 1,000lbs Squat geared or not is impressive either way.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> I dunno. Let’s see a picture of you in “power pants” and we’ll tell you if it’s impressive



I'll send you a link to my onlyfans, lol.



Metalhead1 said:


> I hear people say all the time saying equipped lifting is cheating. Usually the same people that lift raw, but on tons of gear.
> 
> They're both impressive to me. A 1,000lbs Squat geared or not is impressive either way.



I hear that same statement too which I find funny. It's not as easy as adding the equipment and then voila.... massive weights. It takes time, patience, and balls of steel to get under the weight, walk up to it, or unrack on a bench.

Heavy weight is impressive no matter how you do it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 5, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> I hear people say all the time saying equipped lifting is cheating. Usually the same people that lift raw, but on tons of gear.
> 
> They're both impressive to me. A 1,000lbs Squat geared or not is impressive either way.



My sentiment exactly


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 5, 2021)

Both will have their haters. It never fails that someone who is insecure about themselves will say someone's pr is because of a bench shirt or tren. In my opinion both types of gear are given too much credit for how much it aids the lift itself. With either type of gear I'm not squatting 600 any time soon. It's impressive stuff regardless of whether the person has either type of gear or not.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 5, 2021)

I dunno the answer to your question but I definitely wish steroids did not exist. Id rather everyone be on an even playing field and I dont like the idea that we have turned exercise activities into something that is monumentally unhealthy.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 5, 2021)

I think both are pretty impressive. I know plenty of people who are on aas and you would never know because they just think the drugs will do the job. There is so much work that goes into it. I will never deny the help it gives, but I also know that you have to know what your doing training and diet wise and everything has to be on point. 
Geared lifting I think is pretty impressive and I know that you have to train in the gear and differently than raw to get stronger lifts. I have done geared lifting and it did not just add weight to your lifts the minute you put it on. It took me years to try and master a bench shirt and still never perfected it. I prefer raw in my opinion. I have respect for both and all lifting.  Strength is no easy task. A lot of work goes into it no matter what


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh...but the doors and glass ceilings they have broken..and yet..What 100..150 yrs..Yes,I guess it's cheating..Like and old trainer once told me.."If you're not cheating.. You're not training right.."

The playing field Will be even..Cold..Hard Fact..

It's really hard to see sports..TV..really even to look at a man over 50..Without..Gear..

It's out there until it's replaced with something safer..No.. Stronger.. It's what you're going to do with it?


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 5, 2021)

Never lifted equipped but it doesn't look easy.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 5, 2021)

They are apple and oranges.  I do t have any comparisons between the 2.  Steroids vs steroids and geared vs geared.  

it is a lot easier to tell who the equipped lifters are, you can see it. Guys who are on the sauce are harder define if they are holding their ground that they are clean.  Like it is anyone’s business unless they are competing in a tested competition.  
IMO the true douches are those trying to beat a drug test for a medal or some form of extrinsic recognition.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 5, 2021)

It's all impressive to me.

There's only two things that really bother me in Powerlifting. Competing raw in a meet and watching judges pass multi-ply squats that are higher then a giraffe's pussy, and then the same judges flagging raw guys for depth on squats that are borderline. And then the holy roller USAPL clics that preach about "clean lifting".


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (May 28, 2021)

I'll second anyone that says that equipped lifting is a beast all in it's own. Different techniques, different leverages, etc.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 30, 2021)

I look at them as separate lifts...

I'm personally more interested in juiced up 100% raw lifts. No gloves, wraps, straps, sleeves, shorts, shirts, suits, belts, chalk, or stickum


----------

